# 2006 rear shocks and coils



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi I have a 2006 with 25000 miles the front suspension is tight and the ride height is fine. I do see that the rear coils are sagging. Any suggestions on rear coil and shock replacement. I want to maintain the stock look and ride. Thanks, Kenny


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi & welcome to the group, I have Lovelle zero drop springs and Koni shocks on mine. The spring rate is just a little stiffer then stock and the Koni's are adjustable so you can set them softer for daily driving and stiff for the track.


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Check the following link for ride height measurements and pics: http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/18-tire-wheel-springs-upgrade-ride-height-pics-before-after-64553/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would go the 20mm drop spring route (-3/4"). Most "stock" height is really a drop. The wheels will fill the wells better as well as give better handling without requiring different shocks or adjustable camber bushings. If you look at those pictures it appears his offset is too low and unless he has aggressive rolling or fender cutting he needs the back and jacked up to prevent rub. . . the wrong way to do it.


20mm drop all the way around


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, as stated in my post I had the fenders cut. Rolling was not recommended due to the spot welds. I would have preferred a greater offset but I gambled and thankfully it worked. I also preferred to save on the price of the rims ($549 included shipping & no tax) from Wheelcitymn. They still have them available 18 inch Silver Voxx Ferraro Wheels Pontiac Firebird Trans Am GTO G8 Staggered | eBay. I have had 1 rub with the car loaded when I hit a HUGE dip in a road transition from a bridge back to the regular freeway. No rub under hard acceleration, cornering, etc... Some may say it's the wrong way, but I have 275s on the rear, great handling, and much improved traction. I also get a lot of nice compliments.:thumbsup:


----------



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys and thanks. I think I'll go with the lovelles. I have 17 inch factory wheels and would like to keep them. When driving the car seems to ride fine but when I look at it it doesn't sit right in the rear. The zeros drop Lovelles look like they put it back in to stock ride height and maybe give me a little better handling. I'll do the springs first and see if I can leave the shocks alone for a while they only have 25000 miles on them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lowering gives you better handling by lowering the center of gravity. IMHO you should be able to compress to the bum stops without rub. FWIW the stock shocks are about as strong as a screen door closer when they were new. The shocks tho do not have anything to do with ride height. That's all on the springs.


----------

